# dislocated leg



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

hope somone can help got up this morning and one of my powder blues looks like he has dislocated his back leg. iam going to the vets when they are open, (still very early here in uk).just wondered if anyone else has had this happen and if so what did they do to sort it??
hamo


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

looking at it closer it looks more like both her back legs and it looks like some sort of muscle spasm.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

right went to the vets,put my frog in a little container and she layed flat on her stomach with all of her legs streched out she didnt look good pulled outside the vets and boing! she seemed back to normal, sat up with no spasm in her legs :? the vet had a look at her and looked in some of his books but had no idea (not somthing had delt with before) so i went home and put her back in the viv,she seems to be a lot better holding her legs good but there still seems to be a slight spasm there.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What suplements are you using?



hamo said:


> right went to the vets,put my frog in a little container and she layed flat on her stomach with all of her legs streched out she didnt look good pulled outside the vets and boing! she seemed back to normal, sat up with no spasm in her legs :? the vet had a look at her and looked in some of his books but had no idea (not somthing had delt with before) so i went home and put her back in the viv,she seems to be a lot better holding her legs good but there still seems to be a slight spasm there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

iam using calcium+d3 from vivaria projects


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ah, I have read that no sups can cause things like you described.

Keep us posted if you find out more. 



hamo said:


> iam using calcium+d3 from vivaria projects


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

i have only had the frogs for about a month and i do know that they did not get any sort of sups before i got them, but since i have had them i have dusted twice a week


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

You may want to go to every other day. It has worked for me, but by no means an exact science.



hamo said:


> i have only had the frogs for about a mouth and i do know that they did not get any sort of sups before i got them, but since i have had them i have dusted twice a week


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

i have emailed dr frye and he thinks its the same thing not enough calcium+d3 so he has told me to mix some with water and soak the frog in this and dust every day,so i hope this works. i will keep you posted
thanks 
hamo


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great, Dr. Frye is great! 



hamo said:


> i have emailed dr frye and he thinks its the same thing not enough calcium+d3 so he has told me to mix some with water and soak the frog in this and dust every day,so i hope this works. i will keep you posted
> thanks
> hamo


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

yeah, i researched it a bit and spasms like that are caused by lack of calcium and the recomended treatment is a calcium bath like the doc said. i was under the impression that you had to dust every other day, especially with the calcium.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

*Dusting*

I recommend dusting daily with 50/50 Rep-Cal Ultrafine Ca w D3/Herptivite. Except once a week, I dust the flies with a general dewormer. I have never had any problems with this regiment.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Dusting*

Dewormer, each week? Just to be safe?



Dr. Frye said:


> I recommend dusting daily with 50/50 Rep-Cal Ultrafine Ca w D3/Herptivite. Except once a week, I dust the flies with a general dewormer. I have never had any problems with this regiment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

You truly wouldn't believe how many parasites frogs have and how quickly they reproduce. Most of the worms have a direct life cycle, which means they can invade a frog directly from the frog's own feces. That means without parasite control, the worm burden just steadily gets largere and larger within a given vivarium.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So is the wormer powder somthing you can just pick up at a pet store or would we have to contact you to get some? I'm all for prevenative things to keep my frogs healthy.



Dr. Frye said:


> You truly wouldn't believe how many parasites frogs have and how quickly they reproduce. Most of the worms have a direct life cycle, which means they can invade a frog directly from the frog's own feces. That means without parasite control, the worm burden just steadily gets largere and larger within a given vivarium.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I am also interested in this general dewormer that you use to dust ff's with. If we can't find it at pet stores, do you think you could maybe sell some?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

You would have to contact me, but the powder is only $6 per tablespoon plus shipping. Contact me with the size of your collection for a more individual recommendation. I usually recommend people with very large collections to have 5or 6 different medicines on hand and ready for when the inevitable problem arises. If you have the medicines on hand, you can always get ahold of me and I will give you specific instructions. Sometimes waiting for the meds to come in the mail ends up waiting too long.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm with Kyle on this one. I want to get my frogs on a general dewormer but don't really want to have fecal done for every single one. I have noticed that a few of my frogs each a ton of flies and dont gain an ounce. They are still healthy, but I would need to take actions before I try to get them breeding


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

just like to say a big thank you    she seems back to her self today and has no muscle spasm the only thing i have noticed is that when she gets a dusted fruit fly she spits it out and will not eat them until they have no dust on them,so iam thinking this is where the problem is.
hamo


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

Thank you all for your support and interest. Let me start by apologizing for not answering all of your e-mails immediately. I was recovering this weekend from a minor surgery.
So many people have e-mailed me with very similar questions, that I thought it would make sense to try to answer a lot of those questions right here.
I provide many services for frog enthusiasts….

1)	Fecal exams are the most common service. For $15 I will read a fecal sample from one vivarium (as many fresh feces as you can collect from one vivaria – don’t mix tanks – you don’t get accurate results.) This includes me setting up the test, finding all the parasites, photographing the parasites, explaining the significance of each parasite, and recommending treatment. Collect the feces, put them in a small air-tight container (such as a film canister) with a small amount of damp aper towel (to maintain humidity) and ship them to me as quickly as possible with a check for $15. Or call ahead to pay with a credit card. PLEASE DO NOT SHIP ME SAMPLES WITHOUT PAYMENT. I know this sounds rude, but some people have not paid me for services rendered. I am a doctor, and I need to make a living too.

2)	I run full necropsies on RECENTLY deceased frog bodies. This includes a gross necropsy (dissection,) histopathology of all major organs (heart, blood, liver, kidney, sexual organs, etc,) and a complete examination of the intestinal contents including parasites. This costs $75 (and takes over 2 hours.) Please package the frog immediately on moist paper towels in an air-tight container and put immediately in the refrigerator. Ship on ice (but NOT FROZEN) overnight to my hospital. Try to let me know that the frog is coming. I will not waste my time or your money on a rotten frog.

3)	Phone and e-mail consultations. I ask for $1 per minute of phone consultation. If I help you out tremendously via e-mail, just keep me in mind. My collection has definitely grown by trading services for frogs, medicines for frogs, and receiving frogs as gifts from grateful clients.

I have a tremendous amount of medicines to offer that are formulated specifically for dart frogs. The concentrations of most of these medicines need to be controlled very carefully, and will usually change depending upon whether you want them for a thumbnail or tinc sized frog. These are my most commonly used and recommended medications. I have many other meds for specific diseases.

1)	Powdered de-wormer. Very safe to use weekly. Fenbendazole. $6 per tablespoon. This is just used like a supplement once weekly to greatly reduce the worm burden.
2)	Liquid de-wormers. I have two available. These are much more potent than the powder, but should not be used before the powder. Many frogs have a huge worm burden, and some of the worms are in inappropriate organs (heart, liver, bladder, brain, etc.) If you kill them all instantly, the worms begin to rot, and the frog may go into septic shock. The liquid de-wormers cost $15/ounce – indicate for thumbnails or larger frogs.
3)	Antibiotics. I have many different types of liquid antibiotics. Baytril is the most common broad-spectrum antibiotic used. It is $15/ounce – indicate for thumbnails or larger. Trimethoprim Sulfa is another broad-spectrum antibiotic that has good effect in damaged tissue and also suppresses coccidia. It is $24/ounce (indicate thumbnails or larger.)
4)	Metronidazole is a wonder drug when it comes to frogs. IDEAL FOR WILD CAUGHT AND NON-THRIVING FROGS! It has anti-bacterial, anti-parasitic (protozoal,) and appetite stimulating affects. This drug gets frogs eating. It is $24 per 100mL. That’s about 3.3 ounces.
5)	Topical cream for ANY SKIN WOUND. Is antibacterial and antifungal. Frogs often die if they have even the smallest untreated skin lesion due to bacterial and/or fungal infection. This is a wonderfully easy cream to use – just place a drop or so over the lesion once daily until the skin returns to normal. $24/ounce. Same for thumbs or larger.
6)	5% dextrose solution. This is what you want to keep on hand for frogs that experience bloating, swelling, shock, or anorexia. It is used differently for each individual scenario, but I will walk you through it when necessary.

I hope this helps. You will need to contact me before ordering medicine, but you can just call my receptionist to pay for fecals or necropsies. I usually ship priority mail for $8-12. Smaller orders (not in a hurry) can be shipped standard USPS. I can ship in other ways, but the buyer will cover the costs.
Dr. Frye
Milan Area Animal Hospital
517 West Main Street
Milan, Michigan 48160
(734) 439-CARE (2273)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry about the double posts. If anyone knows how to delete it, please go ahead or let me knoe how. Thanks.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*I took care of the double post for you.*

Not a problem deleting it for you.


----------

